# Testing the waters with this macro shit



## who_gives_a_shit (Aug 23, 2015)

So I just started tracking my food and right now I'm sitting at 175 at 5'9. These macro totals are what I came up for a minimum amount of food I need to eat. I usually go over quite a bit but im trying to bulk so whatever. Any input would be appreciated. Currently 200g protein 400g carb and 102g fat. I know my ratios are kinda weird but im not sure how important that is as long as I'm getting calories in.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 23, 2015)

What's your daily calorie goal?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Aug 23, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> What's your daily calorie goal?



3500 to 4000. Right now those macros get me to 3300 and then I eat a little more for fun


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 23, 2015)

Last time i tested the waters i almost drowned;
Shouldn't  have been black that day.....


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 23, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Last time i tested the waters i almost drowned;
> Shouldn't  have been black that day.....



Bwahaha I just spit out my coffee.
*points at the water, somethins in there somethings in there!*


----------



## grind4it (Aug 23, 2015)

It's relative to your goal. Are you trying to gain, lean out or is this maintenance. If this is maintenance, it's impossible for anyone to say with certainty; you will need to run it for a few weeks then adjust..


----------



## HDH (Aug 23, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> 3500 to 4000. Right now those macros get me to 3300 and then I eat a little more for fun



I see you are trying to gain so you will want to keep in mind that 500cals a day = 3500cals for the week which = 1lb gain.

You will want to set it at 2 lbs gained for a raise of 1000cals a day. 

That's 4300cals every day, consistently.

As grind4it stated, it's going to take a few weeks. I would raise the cals and see where you stand.

Keep an eye on the mirror to check for fat gain. With the mirror and the scale, you should be able to get your self gaining good without a bunch of fat.

H


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Aug 23, 2015)

I believe my maintenance was only 2800 but I could be mistaken. Then the 500 extra would be 3300 which is what I had the macros out to. I'm pretty close to 3800 everyday


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 23, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I believe my maintenance was only 2800 but I could be mistaken. Then the 500 extra would be 3300 which is what I had the macros out to. I'm pretty close to 3800 everyday



How old are you?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm 24. I at least wanted to know that I'm in the ballpark so I can make some small adjustments and up my calories


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 23, 2015)

You will be surprised how much work it is to gain weight.  It's like a second fukkin job. I've been trying to gain 10 pounds all damn summer and I'm still at the same place I was last year. 

More gear is t the answer so don't go down that road, I tried it and it doesn't work. 

Food makes muscle. Then end.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 23, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I'm 24. I at least wanted to know that I'm in the ballpark so I can make some small adjustments and up my calories



Maint looks to be about 2500 based on your age, weight and height. This does not include cals burned lifting or doing cardio.


----------



## don draco (Aug 23, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> *You will be surprised how much work it is to gain weight. * It's like a second fukkin job. I've been trying to gain 10 pounds all damn summer and I'm still at the same place I was last year.
> 
> More gear is t the answer so don't go down that road, I tried it and it doesn't work.
> 
> Food makes muscle. Then end.




This.  Even at 220 lbs, 5000 calories a day wouldn't move the scale for me.  My days were spent cooking and eating during that time..


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Aug 23, 2015)

I understand fully lol I just started monitoring what I was eating so I know what I have to shove down my face. Even when I'm not so hungry lol but ok so since the calories are so high I can eat like calorie dense foods like snacks and stuff as well right? Because eating 500 carbs worth of rice and potatoe is a little hard for me. I'm not very good with carbs I have to use snacks to get in my 400g now


----------



## Dex (Aug 24, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I understand fully lol I just started monitoring what I was eating so I know what I have to shove down my face. Even when I'm not so hungry lol but ok so since the calories are so high I can eat like calorie dense foods like snacks and stuff as well right? Because eating 500 carbs worth of rice and potatoe is a little hard for me. I'm not very good with carbs I have to use snacks to get in my 400g now



Just eat as much as you can to hit your calorie goal. If you can't eat enough, drink a healthy shake with real food blended up.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Aug 24, 2015)

Dex said:


> Just eat as much as you can to hit your calorie goal. If you can't eat enough, drink a healthy shake with real food blended up.


Yes that's what I started doing. I just eat till I'm over the macros I had above or at least too that.


----------



## HDH (Aug 24, 2015)

Do your best to get clean cals in for your daily goal. If it comes down to nothing or "snack" stuff, get the cals in.

Just be careful not to get so comfortable that you do it all the time. You want the best fuel possible for growth keeping in mind that no fuel = no growth.

Get em in the best way you can. If you have to go the cheeseburger and fries route, eliminate it slowly as the weeks pass as you get used to eating big.

H


----------

